# How to photograph scarf for sale



## damian5000

Take a look at this picture.  I know it's miserable.  It's just a quick snapshot idea.  The angle isn't what I'll use.  Just didn't have the proper set up here to make the cloth stand up behind the bottle.  Not sure whether to keep the fabric underneath or to put the scarf on a photoshopped background or solid color.  

I'll likely use a model at some point too.  Photographed from neck down, maybe just the torso.



Any ideas appreciated anyone who's done this sort of thing before.


----------



## PhotographsbyAngie

You might try using a mannequin or one of those plastic torso mannequin frames...

or if you want to use a similar set up like the example photo you posted... I would stretch the scarf out straight or folded in half and straight. 

 I think having the scarf balled up hides some of the detail.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr

I think if you we're probably going to sell mass quantaties of the thing for marketing, the best way to do it would be to hire a professional...but  if your just trying to sell that specific scarf for a few bucks on a local classified add section like craigslist or something of the sort that picture will do fine.


----------



## JCleveland

get it on someone definitely! Personally when I'm looking at purchasing some sort of attire, I like to see it on someone\human form of some kind. Even if this happens to be just for 'craigslist', etc... I don't think having it propped up will do it any justice.


----------



## damian5000

Ok thank you much.  Yes, this is for (hopefully) selling wholesale and selling many singly over time.  

I will definitely be using a model, but also wanted shots of them alone...Thanks for the advice about photographing it straight instead of bunched, will try that out.

Any other suggestions appreciated...


----------



## damian5000

It looks like most of the "pros" online are using solid (see photo) backgrounds. When using the model, is it OK to have something in back of her?  Like trees or a waterfall?


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

Commercial guys like myself that are shooting this stuff do it on solid backgrounds for a couple reasons.

1. The item should be the focal point of the image, including a background of trees or whatever just adds somethhning else to distract the viewer away from the subject. We would shoot the item without the model but bring able to see the way it drapes and hangs from the body are important selling points.

2. Solid backgrounds, preferably white save graphic designers significant amounts of time when putting together catalog pages and print ads


----------

